# Wheat Germ Oil???



## Birds Forever (Nov 3, 2010)

Is wheat germ oil okay to give to my pigeons and doves mixed with their grain? I give it to my parrots in their seed and they look wonderful. What do you think?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Sure can! It's good for them


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

I give it to my birds twice a week. Can I give it to them every day, or should I not?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

You can give it everyday if you'd like. Just make sure to keep it fresh (easiest to only feed what they'll eat at that time), since the oil will let contamination stick to it easier.
I'm thinking the oil would probably make them fat if they had it every day and didn't get any exercise. But when they are moulting heavy, I would give it to them more often than usual so their feathers are nice and healthy


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Yes...it is good.


Olive Oil is also very good.


Just make sure it is fresh and not rancid.

Once a Bottle of it is opened, especially if kept in a Cubbard, it oes bad very fast and should not be used then.


If it tastes mildly sweet, it is good...hard to explain what rancid tastes or smells like, but, rancid is not good for Birds ( or anyone else ).


----------



## zach (Jun 25, 2010)

pdpbison said:


> Yes...it is good.
> 
> 
> Olive Oil is also very good.
> ...


Have you given olive oil to your pigeons?

Olive oil has wonderful health effects for humans. I don't know any reason that it wouldn't be the same for birds.


----------

